# Now I have two, this and



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



a 239. I really like these guns and can not believe how well made they are.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Frank
Now I am sure you have the SIGness.....


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Frank
> Now I am sure you have the SIGness.....


Yea, I understand there is a vaccination for that but I will never get it. Love these guns.
BE safe, Frank.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Frank
The only fix I am aware of is to purchase additional ones, so far there is no known cure....


----------



## X_Racer (Jun 25, 2011)

We have his/hers P220s and I'm thinking of getting two P226 TOs.


----------

